# Nuchal scan help!



## Claireyb1

I already posted this in the normal pregnancy thread, but wondered what you over 35 mums thought?
I've just turned 41 btw.

I went for my combined NT and dating scan yesterday.
Baby was wiggling around lots and she found it hard to measure the CRL, but eventually said I was measuring 10w6d and 40.5mm.
To perform the NT scan baby needs to be a minimum of 45mm,so we need to return in a week.
The problem is she then went onto say it looked like there might be an increased NT, with possibly fluid around baby?
She then almost contradicted herself by saying that at this early gestation it may resolve as it's too soon to get an good measurements.
My questions are-
Why does baby need to measure 45mm? I can't find any answers? I know it will prob be based on the size and getting good measurements,but can't find any more I depth reasoning?
And is it true that early gestation fetus have a higher measurement for NT?
I'm so upset and confused by what's happened.
I don't know why the sonographer said what she did, if she was unsure of her findings. She also couldn't get very clear images either as baby's movements and it lying in it's tummy.
Any help would be most gratefulfly recieved.
C.x


----------



## DJ79

sorry I can't answer your questions, but I have heard of mums going early on and having the same thing but it was normal when measured at the right time. Try not to worry. x


----------



## LuvallmyH

I have no answers either. Just wanted to offer. :hugs:
I think the sonographer was very unprofessional.


----------



## septbride

That sounds extremely unprofessional. There is no reason to make you worry like that! If it's too early to tell, they should not be saying anything to you at all. I'm sorry you're now worrying when there's likely no reason.


----------



## Claireyb1

Still so worried!
I'm going to have the harmony test done tomorrow at a private clinic and they will rescan me too. I have to wait a few weeks for the results though :wacko:


----------



## lizlemon

I had the harmony test done, and it gives you peace of mind. I had a high risk from my Nuchal scan and bloods. Hope the time passes quickly for you xxx


----------



## Claireyb1

lizlemon said:


> I had the harmony test done, and it gives you peace of mind. I had a high risk from my Nuchal scan and bloods. Hope the time passes quickly for you xxx

Hi Liz, did your harmony results come back low risk then?
And what was your NT measurement?I had a private scan on Saturday when I had the harmony bloods taken and the NT was high at 3.5mm:wacko:
Xx


----------



## lizlemon

Yes low risk! Nuchal was 2.2mm, but I've seen lots with 3+ and come back good! Xxx


----------



## septbride

That's good you had the harmony test done. Keep us posted!


----------



## bunnyhop

Yes 10 weeks is too early and babies have more fluid naturally in earlier gestation which is why they shouldn't even comment as its totally irrelevant and levels change till 13 weeks x


----------



## tazgirl

How did ur harmony test go?:flower:


----------



## Melsue129

Clareyb1 - how did it go?? 

I'm 35 and having #2.. scheduled for my NT May 11th.. and Level two ultrasound June 26th.. Also getting the extra testing not called harmony though.. I think its a different name but i searching for abnormalities in Chromosomes. Is that what the Harmony is for?


----------



## Claireyb1

Melsue129 said:


> Clareyb1 - how did it go??
> 
> I'm 35 and having #2.. scheduled for my NT May 11th.. and Level two ultrasound June 26th.. Also getting the extra testing not called harmony though.. I think its a different name but i searching for abnormalities in Chromosomes. Is that what the Harmony is for?

Sadly I had a high risk result for T18 from the harmony, later confirmed by amnio.
I did have a normal NT scan at 12 weeks though, but it meant nothing sadly.
I made the heartbreaking decision to TFMR on Friday. Baby was a very sick boy &#128554;&#128554;&#128554;.


----------



## Melsue129

Claireyb1 said:


> Melsue129 said:
> 
> 
> Clareyb1 - how did it go??
> 
> I'm 35 and having #2.. scheduled for my NT May 11th.. and Level two ultrasound June 26th.. Also getting the extra testing not called harmony though.. I think its a different name but i searching for abnormalities in Chromosomes. Is that what the Harmony is for?
> 
> Sadly I had a high risk result for T18 from the harmony, later confirmed by amnio.
> I did have a normal NT scan at 12 weeks though, but it meant nothing sadly.
> I made the heartbreaking decision to TFMR on Friday. Baby was a very sick boy &#128554;&#128554;&#128554;.Click to expand...

Oh I am soooooo sorry honey... so so sorry.... sending my love to you...


----------



## lizlemon

Big hugs Claireyb1 xxxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

I'm very sorry :cry:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so deeply sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

So so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## BlingyGal

I'm so sorry to hear this. What a difficult decision. Take good care of yourself. Hugs.


----------

